# What kind of bush?



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Please help me identify this bush. There are quite a few of them growing out in our field, some maybe 15' high. The flowers have a pleasant scent. They are white with blossoms right now in NE Ohio.

Thank you.


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

Bush honeysuckle, Lonicera maackii?
Are the leaves opposite?


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes. Opposite leaves. Thank you.

I mentioned to my DH that they reminded me of honeysuckle vine. I didn't know that there was a bush variety.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

https://www.google.com/search?q=abe...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=IPWYUY-4IIjO9QT2zYDIBQ

I think it might be Abelia. The honeysuckles have a different shape in the blossoms.
(I love Abelia. I want Abelia)


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Looks like a russian olive to me. Did they grow up pretty quickly?


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

Autumn Olive


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

goodatit said:


> Autumn Olive


Yeah...that's what I meant. We have them all over and the goats love to eat them.


----------

